# Credit/debit card for Japan



## Passepartout (Feb 21, 2014)

OK, I think I have a pretty good handle on credit/debit card use in Europe, but I am planning a trip to Japan (and other points in Asia). Upon reading some guidebooks, it seems that U.S. cards are not generally accepted. Only at post offices and the (apparently) ubiquitous 7-11's. It is not clear if this refers to just mag-stripe cards or to ALL U.S. banking based cards. I have one chip/signature credit card (Citi), no chip/PIN as it doesn't seem to be available- at least at this time.

We will need some cash initially upon arrival to take the train from Narita to Tokyo and a taxi to our hotel. Does anyone know (1) if (and where) at Narita is an ATM that accepts U.S. cards, OR (2) should I stop at an exchange booth (I hate their rates), OR (3) should I order a stash of Yen from my bank before we go?

Thanks for any first hand info. We don't need to revisit the mag-stripe vs. chip issue again.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Feb 21, 2014)

*debit card*

You said Japan but you also mentioned asia, so let me make a point.  I always use a debit card at ATMs when i travel.  THERE IS ONE EXCEPTION!  Do not use a debit card in Thailand.  They have a very hefty fee designed at unsuspecting travelers who use a debit card.  In Thailand, you want to use traveler cheques.  I had almost forgotten what they were, but make no mistake that is what you should do.   Not only do you avoid the fee, but you get a better exchange rate.  Hard to believe-but true.  I know some banks compensate you for fees paid at foreign ATMs but this is actually a tax and I dont believe you will get reinbursed.
Sometimes it is an availability issue.  Once when i was in the Philippines (the provinces), the town had a couple ATMs but not all of them allow international access.  Hence, I had to take a 45 minute bus ride (one way) to get to an ATM I could use.
As to Narita, I can't recall for sure, but I believe there are some ATMs there that will work.  It also depends on what bank the card is issued.  Citi seems to be very popular in Asia.  I have used them several times in North Vietnam and the Philippines.

If you go to Cambodia, they use the dollar-the US dollar.  They have a currency called the reil but you only get that in change.  Prices are quoted in US dollars and items are purchased with US dollars.  Take a nice supply of ones with you.  I was always amazed when I saw the clerk open the cash drawer and it was filled with US Dollars.


----------



## travel maniac (Feb 22, 2014)

A little off topic but in case you haven't looked into this, there is a saving option for foreigners travelling to Tokyo from Narita

http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/suica-nex/index.html 

It's been a while since we were in Japan but the train ride is quite pleasant from Narita.  The card is also very convenient for loading up on subway travel within Tokyo.  If you return the cards before leaving Japan, they'll refund a Y500 deposit (per card).

Have fun!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 22, 2014)

travel maniac said:


> A little off topic but in case you haven't looked into this, there is a saving option for foreigners travelling to Tokyo from Narita
> 
> http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/suica-nex/index.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link. It shows just what we need (one way from Narita to Yokohama) plus a subway/train card. Unfortunately we won't be returning to where we could return the cards so we'll have a couple of Y500 souvenirs. They save enough to be well worthwhile anyway.

Jimster, Thanks, but other than a couple of stops in Japan, the other 'Asia' stops are in far east Russia. No S.E. Asia this time. Been there, done that. Got shot at.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 23, 2014)

*Narita*

As to your original question, there is an app called Gate Guru that lists all the amenities of the world's airports (including Narita).  It shows the names and locations of the various banks at Narita.  There appear to be several but then it depends in part on where your plane comes in.  I think typically UA comes in about gate 80 but i could be wrong on this.  If you look on the map they usually come in near the UA Red Carpet lounge.


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 23, 2014)

*ATM*



Jimster said:


> You said Japan but you also mentioned asia, so let me make a point.  I always use a debit card at ATMs when i travel.  THERE IS ONE EXCEPTION!  Do not use a debit card in Thailand.  They have a very hefty fee designed at unsuspecting travelers who use a debit card.  In Thailand, you want to use traveler cheques.  I had almost forgotten what they were, but make no mistake that is what you should do.   Not only do you avoid the fee, but you get a better exchange rate.  Hard to believe-but true.  I know some banks compensate you for fees paid at foreign ATMs but this is actually a tax and I dont believe you will get reinbursed.
> Sometimes it is an availability issue.  Once when i was in the Philippines (the provinces), the town had a couple ATMs but not all of them allow international access.  Hence, I had to take a 45 minute bus ride (one way) to get to an ATM I could use.
> As to Narita, I can't recall for sure, but I believe there are some ATMs there that will work.  It also depends on what bank the card is issued.  Citi seems to be very popular in Asia.  I have used them several times in North Vietnam and the Philippines.
> 
> If you go to Cambodia, they use the dollar-the US dollar.  They have a currency called the reil but you only get that in change.  Prices are quoted in US dollars and items are purchased with US dollars.  Take a nice supply of ones with you.  I was always amazed when I saw the clerk open the cash drawer and it was filled with US Dollars.



I live in the Philippines & access to ATM's now with international cards is no problem.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 23, 2014)

*phils*

Try going to the area near the Hundred Islands -well north of Manila on Luzon.  I have traveled to the phils 6 times in the last 4 years (for extended periods) and once you get into the provinces you may  have problems and i was just there in November of 2013.  THe old capitol of Bagguio doesnt even have a commercial airport.  It's five hours by bus. I am sure when you get to other of the outer islands you have problems there too  There are parts of Mindinao with the same problem. If you are in metro manila, or Cebu you are fine too but not the provinces and the more remote islands.  Even Bohol is a problem after you get away from Taglibarian City.`
Even if you go to SM mall in Cebu where you live, some of the ATMs are local only.  That doesnt present the type of problems that the remote areas do but it is annoying especially if one of the ATMS is out of order you may have to go to the other end of the mall. That is the same pattern in the other major malls too- like the Ayala Mall.   I usually try to use  BDO bank machines since they are efficient.  In MNL (UGH), only one of the 4 machines at the arrival gates work for international debit cards.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 5, 2014)

> We will need some cash initially upon arrival to take the train from Narita to Tokyo and a taxi to our hotel.



This is a little off topic, but suggest you bring your hotel name and address written in japanese kanji. Many japanese in service jobs don't read english letters. Yokohama might easier tho, with more english speakers.


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jimster said:


> I always use a debit card at ATMs when i travel.  THERE IS ONE EXCEPTION!  Do not use a debit card in Thailand.  They have a very hefty fee designed at unsuspecting travelers who use a debit card.  In Thailand, you want to use traveler cheques.



I wouldn't be so quick to knock all debit cards, some debit cards (i.e. Charles Schwab checking) will reimburse all of your ATM fees and give a decent exchange rate.  Just returned from Thailand last week and noticed many of the exchange booths have signs posted stating a 150baht fee per Traveler Checks, it use to be 33 baht, in addition you also have to consider the fee you paid to purchase the TC's.  Wouldn't be surprised if the 150baht fee for TC's becomes the new standard everywhere in Thailand.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 11, 2014)

*Schwab*



zinger1457 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to knock all debit cards, some debit cards (i.e. Charles Schwab checking) will reimburse all of your ATM fees and give a decent exchange rate.  Just returned from Thailand last week and noticed many of the exchange booths have signs posted stating a 150baht fee per Traveler Checks, it use to be 33 baht, in addition you also have to consider the fee you paid to purchase the TC's.  Wouldn't be surprised if the 150baht fee for TC's becomes the new standard everywhere in Thailand.



Are you sure your Schwab checking card reimbursed your fees?  I am only asking because you said you just got back.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 11, 2014)

*Schwab*



zinger1457 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to knock all debit cards, some debit cards (i.e. Charles Schwab checking) will reimburse all of your ATM fees and give a decent exchange rate.  Just returned from Thailand last week and noticed many of the exchange booths have signs posted stating a 150baht fee per Traveler Checks, it use to be 33 baht, in addition you also have to consider the fee you paid to purchase the TC's.  Wouldn't be surprised if the 150baht fee for TC's becomes the new standard everywhere in Thailand.



Are you sure your Schwab checking card reimbursed your fees?  I am only asking because you said you just got back.  There used to be a few other ways around the fees but those were eventually closed.


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jimster said:


> Are you sure your Schwab checking card reimbursed your fees?  I am only asking because you said you just got back.  There used to be a few other ways around the fees but those were eventually closed.



Yes, been using the card for awhile now.


----------



## Passepartout (May 7, 2014)

We are in Japan now. Using mag stripe US debit card for cash at the ubiquitous 7-11's is a no brainer. Fast and easy. Making purchases on mag stripe CC Visa is fine too. I will try loading train fare on their Japan Rail card using both a chip & a mag stripe card and report back. So far, our inability to even say yes, no, thank you, or anything else has not been a hindrance. Menus in all but the tourist oriented places, however are in Japanese characters, and eating can be interesting to say the least. I will try to update as the trip continues.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2014)

Continuing: Turned out to be no problem getting train cards, loading same, paying for meals and retail purchases using our Visa branded- mag-stripe cards or my chip/signature Master Card. 

We were sweating the language difficulty. We did manage to pick up and use a (very) few phrases from a phrase book. It was unnecessary. While very few signs are in English, direction signage in train stations is (secondarily) and all one has to do is stand still studying a map for a few seconds (honestly!) and a helpful Japanese person will ask you in perfect English if they can help! We ventured into Tokyo from our base in Yokohama at morning rush hour. They have uniformed men wearing white gloves to push a few extra people into the train cars. Put away any ideas you have about 'personal space'- there isn't any. Businessmen put their briefcases and students put their backpacks and women put their purses in the overhead racks . It's {{{{COZY}}}}! We took extra care to depart Tokyo before afternoon rush to avoid a repeat performance.

All in all, Japan turned out to be approachable, clean (there is NO litter or graffiti), orderly, (they wait for a 'Walk' light even if no traffic is on the road). We were a little late for Cherry blossoms on Tokyo, but the timing was perfect on the Northern island of Hokkodate. The cherry trees were spectacular- as were the many gardens. Sapporo is another great city, and more 'Western' than Tokyo. This had been planned to be one of those 'once-in-a-lifetime' trips, but after finding it do-able, we are anxious to go back to see Kyoto and some more of the Southern island. Not right away, as the bucket list just keeps growing, but eventually.

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (May 26, 2014)

Sounds like a wonderful trip Jim, can't wait to hear more about it when you return. I have this one in my 'bucket', too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2014)

We're home now. This wasn't a TS trip, we frew a Dreamliner to Japan for almost a week, then boarded a cruise for a 14 nighter. 2 more stops in Japan, then a 1 day fuel stop in Kamchatka, Russia in  very small town with little to do or buy. We were detained an extra 7 hours by Russian passport officials. Turned out they misplaced 2 passengers' passports. Then off for a leisurely trip to Vancouver across the Bering Sea up North of the Aleutians. If you like sea days on a cruise it was wonderful. The only major drawback of this one was the 9- 23 hour days as we crossed a new time zone every sea day.

Anyone wanting to experience something similar, Celebrity Millennium will be doing the reverse on Sept 12th, with some different ports in Japan. And as a bonus, 9- 25 hour days going West.

Jim


----------

